# Screw down Crowns how tight is tight enough?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I often wear my LLD for its intended purpose, well at least to some extent, for example I don't remove it when washing the car, showering, or swimming. After all its a 300m tool watch so why should I be precious about it? As a testament to this it is already developing a lovely 'patina'.

However there is one thing with this style of use which always brings out my OCD and that is making sure the crowns are correctly secured.

I'm not too worried about insufficient tightness, as I tend to turn them until the crown slips through my thumb and forefinger with a reasonable amount of grip.

However my main concern would be in stripping the threads.

Is this really possible with a crown done up to finger tight?

Or do you just compress the gasket and leave a final bit off play in the crown before it locks down?

So how tight is tight enough. I've never stripped one so far, but my OCD has given me a sore thumb and forefinger! No tittering at the back there sunny jim, oh go on then laugh as much as you like, I ain't no school teacher! :biggrin:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I've often read that the screw down element is just to stop the crown accidentally moving when exposed to water. The crown, if left unmolested, should be waterproof anyway as it has gaskets on the stem. But obviously moving it while underwater could breach the integrity of any seal so they stop you doing it/ Not sure if that is true of your 3000m beasties but it makes sense for a light diving one in my book.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong folks but I go on tight as you would back off when winding a watch, so not very tight.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong folks but I go on tight as you would back off when winding a watch, so not very tight.


 That sounds like good advice


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

I always just nip up and then stop if you know what I mean.

My Breitling Avenger 2 Seawolf is very odd both to hand wind, tighten down the crown or even change the time/date.

I assume as it is supposed to be waterproof to 3000m/10,000ft it must have some serious seals on the stem and very odd with complete lack of feel.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I always do the Oyster up finger tight i.e. I screw it down using no pressure and as soon as it stops up against the case I stop. This is how the AD told me to do it (plus also the manual says this, although the manual is somewhat vague - 'carefully screw the crown back down against the case'). I worry about stripping threads! I always visual check it as well to see if the crown is touching the case, to my mind if it's against the case it's against the case and any extra pressure is just forcing it - as my dad says when doing up nuts on a car 'tights tight over tights stretching it' :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I've stripped a couple.....hate them. Very lightly tight :thumbsup:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

It sounds like you're doing just fine. Just keep the mole grips away from it. :laugh:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Finger tight is just plenty.

My understanding is that the screw down crown mechanism will have rubber o-rings within it that compress as the crown tightens and so seals against the ingress of water. The way most o-rings are mounted in recessed grooves means that, potentially, over tightening could pinch the rubber between the steel shoulders, nick or tear it and lead to future leaking.

Ive come across similar arguenents for not cranking down the screw back on a diver as if your life depends on it; a gentle nip up with the tool is more than enough.

J


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You could apply a bit of technology to it and use a mini torque wrench.

Consistant tightness.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, sounds like the consistency is to just turn with a 'normal' grip on the crown until it stops, interestingly the movement crown on my LLD obviously has a gasket as I can feel it compress, the diver crown appears to be metal to metal judging by the feel of the crown as the cushion can't be felt. I could be wrong of course, but this would suggested it is in a separate compartment from the movement?



BondandBigM said:


> You could apply a bit of technology to it and use a mini torque wrench.
> 
> Consistant tightness.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Not the one out of the boot of my old merc then? You know the one for doing the wheel studs up? I've got me dads old socket set in there too dating from about 1968. I could use the ratchet with the long extension? :huh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Why take risks? As tight as you can get 'em. Use pliers if necessary.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

badgersdad said:


> Why take risks? As tight as you can get 'em. Use pliers if necessary.


 :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

if it has a compression style o - ring under the crown, it only needs 15 thousands of an inch compression. this means "not tight", but, cross threading or over tighenting is the major problem. if there is a torque spec. and a calibrated wrench - use that.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks sounds good I've backed off a bit to be honest just screwing down until the gasket softness compresses rather than using the extra little nip with my fingers


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Just nip mine up finger tight, some resistance, but not as tight as I tight can be. Never leaked in 7 years of frequent use in water.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nip tight. Ahem.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

relaxer7 said:


> Nip tight. Ahem.


 Donor cubicle :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You should've asked me Nige...I'm so tight a duck's @rse doesn't even come into it....I've still got a white fiver in my wallet that's a prisoner!...The Queen blinks when I open it! :laugh: Any pub selling beer for more than £2.50 a pint can [email protected] off!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You should've asked me Nige...I'm so tight a duck's @rse doesn't even come into it....I've still got a fiver in my wallet that I won't part with....The Queen blinks when I open it! :laugh: Any pub selling beer for more than £5 a pint can [email protected] off!


 I bet it's a white fiver Roger? :laugh:

I can peel an orange in my pocket.....beat that! :biggrin:

Alan


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You should've asked me Nige...I'm so tight a duck's @rse doesn't even come into it....I've still got a fiver in my wallet that's a prisoner!...The Queen blinks when I open it! :laugh: Any pub selling beer for more than £3 a pint can [email protected] off!


 Are you sure it's the queen?










Pevie time? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You got me while I was editing my post....the final version mentions the white fiver, Alan...and here it is...but ...bugger...Wrench has a pic of the same one as me...










Wrench ol' pal...you must Google the same sites as me...... :rofl:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Still think I can lay claim to the title Roger?

Where I was raised folk would steal the sugar out of your brew & the steam off your p#=s! :laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I always push down against the spring until the crown meets the thread and gently turn it anti-clockwise until the thread engages, then screw down clockwise. It seems to have worked so far.

In the early days though I did manage to thread a couple with my cackhandness


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This was a bit like me......Ya Kno's


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This was a bit like me......Ya Kno's


 Brilliant Roger! :laugh:

Thank you.....but I'm still tight.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Brilliant Roger! :laugh:
> 
> Thank you.....but I'm still tight.


 What! Tighter than them...? Bloody hell....DC must be about to divorce you! :laugh: .......................( I think she's a pretty one, judging by your daughter pic last week)


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> What! Tighter than them...? Bloody hell....DC must be about to divorce you! :laugh: .......................( I think she's a pretty one, judging by your daughter pic last week)
> 
> I've gone too far, haven't I?...........Mods delete if offensive.


 True, she is prettier than old hagrid here!

I was that tight years ago I got the kids & to lick the stamps for all the business mail, DC still does.

Old habits die hard I'm afraid! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> True, she is prettier than old hagrid here!
> 
> I was that tight years ago I got the kids & to lick the stamps for all the business mail, DC still does.
> 
> Old habits die hard I'm afraid! :yes:


 Lickin' stamps?......DC must think she's died and gone to Heaven.....Sha has to lick the front doorstep before breakfast, wash all our workclothes (Mine and our two sons) on a washboard, mind you....(I'm too tight to buy a washing machine) ...get them dry and ironed and ready to wear by 6.30am, do all the washing up, go to work for a whole day, come home and prepare a sumptuous meal for when we come in, and not moan at all when we want to watch 'Star Trek' instead of 'Coronation Street'.......

I really don't know what all the fuss is about....I don't......Honestly....









.....If she sees this, I'm dead...aren't I? :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@Roger Ruegger (Switzerland)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> @Roger Ruegger (Switzerland)


 He's an imposter!......I didn't say any of that, Roy............... :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Lickin' stamps?......DC must think she's died and gone to Heaven.....Sha has to lick the front doorstep before breakfast, wash all our workclothes (Mine and our two sons) on a washboard, mind you....(I'm too tight to buy a washing machine) ...get them dry and ironed and ready to wear by 6.30am, do all the washing up, go to work for a whole day, come home and prepare a sumptuous meal for when we come in, and not moan at all when we want to watch 'Star Trek' instead of 'Coronation Street'.......
> 
> I really don't know what all the fuss is about....I don't......Honestly....
> 
> ...


 Apologies, try again :tumbleweed:

@Roger the Dodger

Totally agree.......they really are 'blessed' to have us!

The younger ones amongst us can only aspire to achieve such gravitas after out arduous journey!

Alan


----------

